# Late Ovulation - Can prevent pregnancy?



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Late Ovulation - Can prevent pregnancy??

Hey ladies just thought I'd add this question to see if anyone knows the answer? I'm using the CBFM after a failed IVF, on doing so I've found I don't ovulate until day 19 and I always have a 28/29 cycle, I've been looking up on the net and is says this maybe not be long enough for implantation, just wondered anyone else views, or if anyone else had any thoughts on this area? 

x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

The reading that i did when i first starting looking into our fertility basically said that less than 10 days (ie 9) is known as luteal phase defect (LPD) so you are just within normal range.

It shouldn't stop you conceiving, but you may find that you have early miscarriages or chemical pregnancies. You should still get a BFP.

I don't think the doctors will take it very seriously until you actually have a miscarriage or repeat chemical pregnancies unfortunately. It shouldn't effect your IVF attempts though because everything is artifically controlled.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Crossed4Luck,

sounds like you may have a short luteal phase - number of days between ovulation and AF arriving.  'Normal' is between 12-16 days I think, but 10 or more is considered OK.  The luteal phase is determined by your progesterone levels - some suggest that taking vitamin B6 can increase your progesterone levels, and therefore increase your luteal phase.

xxxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

catkin79 - Thanks for your advice! Strangely this cycle ended up being a 33 days and ov'd 19 so is was 14 days in the end, just think it was a little mucked up after the failed ICSI last month x


----------

